
McMenu: Do-It-Yourself McDonald's Restaurant Recipes - _pius
http://www.epicconstructions.com/mirror/mcd/
======
mynameishere
I always figured these fast-food-at-home things were more for novelty than
anything else. I mean, here's a recipe:

    
    
      1. Purchase fresh ground beef.
      2. Cook it up.
    

...that is ~100 percent guaranteed to taste better than anything MCD's will
give you. Add thousand island if you're picky.

~~~
TelmoMenezes
Someone always feels the need to say something like this these days, when
McD's is being discussed. If we call ourselves hackers we should question
everything and notices the meaning behind these weird social rituals.

Please don't be offended, I do it too and am not claiming to be above you.

My take is that McD's is currently the symbol for poor people food. Poor
people are both money-poor and time-poor, so fast food is one of the few
options they have.

When people criticise MCD's, they are usually just signalling that they are
not poor.

~~~
stusmall
There are tons of good for you, cheap, quick to make meals if you have access
to the most simple kitchen. A simple salad, sandwich or bowl at spaghetti at
home is cheaper at McDonald's and much better for you. Lack of time shouldn't
be a justification for fast food. When I worked in an office it would take
longer to go out and get food than it would for me to pack a lunch and eat at
my desk.

~~~
TelmoMenezes
Sure, but they don't give you the serotonin rush that McDonald's does. The
fat+salt+sugar+carbs+MSG combinations is a very affordable drug these days.
With more resources you can adopt healthier pleasures. Poor people don't have
that luxury.

It's very easy for people with confortable lives to prescribe rational choices
for the less fortunate, as if they were characters in the sims. But they are
human beings with all the usual human flaws like the rest of us, and they want
their day to be less miserable, like we would.

~~~
trolley
Please don't perpetuate the myth of the MSG placebo effect here. It's a
cultural meme with no basis in science [1, 2]; glutamate is widespread [3],
yet nobody complains of "green tea headaches".

[1][http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/02786915939...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/027869159390012N)

[2]
[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1745-7599.2006....](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1745-7599.2006.00160.x/abstract;jsessionid=FB418E2F4DBF2C5491A20CD9296B9E89.d04t03)

[3]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glutamic_acid_%28flavor%29#Conc...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glutamic_acid_%28flavor%29#Concentration_in_foods)

------
bigB
Problem is these recipes are only a guess at what is in most things, and
others they only suggest similar tasting items. None of these are spot on
exact, and Mcdonalds differ the ingredients in many things based on region and
country. For example , where I live they use beef in the sausage patty and not
pork. So really all this is , is an "alternative" recipe book for things
maccas sell.

------
dreen
I wanted to make McNuggets from this but im stuck in the shop looking for

    
    
       1/2 teaspoon Accent?#060;/nobr>

~~~
unwind
It says that's monosodium glutamate ("MSG"), a somewhat controversial flavor-
enhancer. See <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monosodium_glutamate>.

You should be able to find it in any decently stocked grocery store, I'd
imagine.

If that fails check any Chinese/Asian food stores, they often have it in
larger packs.

~~~
dreen
To be fair, I was poking fun at the encoding in the document.

That being said, where I live this is called E621, but I probably wont rush
out in search for it, I dont even particularly like mc food :\

~~~
unwind
Oh. It was just a single '?' the first time I read it in the article (i.e.
"Accent?"), so I (of course) assumed your quoting was making it even worse,
but ignored that. :)

------
azifali
That is a lot of MSG!

~~~
sk5t
Heck yeah it is. I don't know anyone who keeps Accent / MSG on hand...

These are simple recipes, and I think the value to people who enjoy this style
of food is learning about how to do the onions, where a bit of mustard or
Miracle Whip comes in, etc. Most people would not put mayo on a burger
nowadays, but it can add a lot (and provides a nice moisture barrier).

~~~
jamiecurle
I keep MSG on hand for all dishes that involve meat. It's easy enough to get
at most Asian/Indian stores and when combined with properly seared meat, is
amazing.

------
dutchbrit
I prefer just briefly frying a steak, and using a nice fresh baguette for
bread.. So much better!

------
camus
I dont know about the deluxe sauce in USA , but here in france it is awesome ,
always wondered how it is made.

